

What We Learned from Tony Hsieh, Downtown Project, and VegasTechFund - kevinbracken
http://blog.speakeasy.is/post/56244552692/what-we-learned-from-tony-hsieh-downtown-project-and

======
gonzo
As someone born in Vegas 51 years ago, who left because there was no tech
(beyond the test site and TTR), it's strange to watch this happen.

~~~
Breefield
Somewhat related, Kevin Rose was also born in Vegas.

------
Breefield
Building a box-truck attraction always costs more money and takes more time
that one would expect. However it's so refreshing to build something that
isn't software once in a while.

------
wilfra
From reading about VegasTech I thought 'The Ogden' was a building owned by
Hsieh and restricted to startup people - but it appears that is just a normal
building lots of them have chosen to live in? Anybody have an idea of the cost
to rent a 2br?

~~~
kevinbracken
Tony does indeed own a large number of the units in The Ogden. This is mostly
housing for VegasTechFund people, as well as "crash pads" with bunk beds for
visitors. If I am not mistaken, the rent is about $2200 for a 2br

~~~
wilfra
Thanks.

Where would you recommend to stay if I wanted to go for a week or two and
check things out? I'd just be showing up unannounced (the VegasTechFund site
seems to encourage that) but would want to get as close to an authentic
experience as possible to what it would be like to actually live there.

~~~
jeep
Definitely somewhere downtown! Find someone on AirBnB, or hell, even stay at a
downtown casino. They're still right in the middle of things.

If you want to meet a lot of interesting people in the Vegas Tech scene, maybe
you could attend a taping of the Downtown Podcast
([http://downtownpodcast.tv/](http://downtownpodcast.tv/)) or come to a Tech
Jelly ([https://twitter.com/VegasJelly](https://twitter.com/VegasJelly)).

